# Knight Paladin Titan



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

I was going for a pure GW bitz Titan, and almost did it.
a little Plasticard for the gun box and CCW, otherwise it's all bitz!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow! That is really impressive!  Do you have a shopping list for it, parts-wise just our interest?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

brilliant  sentinel cockpit is that? +rep man


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

1x sentinel
1x leman russ battlecannon (had a spare from a demolisher)
2x winch covers from a vindicator
1x defiler
pair of thunderbolt landing gear (was feeling lazy, you can just make your own feet..would probably look better and be a HELLUVALOT cheaper)
1x vindicator front grill (normally would be behind the siege shield, you'll never miss it)
1x baneblade sponson hvy bltr

it's almost all spare parts, the only things you're really wrecking is the defiler and sentinel. 

cut the defiler torso in half (the engine/leg mounts) after building it.
build the 'head'
secure the engin portion to the lower rear of the 'head'

arrange half of one of the rear legs connected to the front arms however looks good to you. I preferred the reverse digit-grade look, but it lowers the profile. if you want it more erect reverse the knees.
stick the 'head' of a sentinel in the front, and make arms and feet!


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

unfinished knight warden











still fiddling for satisfactory feet though...


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That is fantastic, well done! +rep


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

dam good work dude +rep!


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

Sentinal cockpits work for modern looking knights. I still prefer the older style though when you can achieve it. I like it, though I'm not sure about the wrap-around legs. It looks like it should have more of a body.

How tall is it? It looks short compared to what I envision for a knight.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice looking. +rep. Next one you make please take Some WIP pics!


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

I am trying to find my old WIP pics for this one, I didn't expect it to be received so well...

unfortunately, with living in layoff land, I would have to acquire a new defiler and sentinel to do so...and that is money outta my reach for a bit. 

but I will once I do get working agin..I want to make a lancer!


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

qerty: it's 6" tall. I researched a bit, and though their is no certain consensus about knights, somewhere between 6-7.5 inches is about right. also, with the crouching digitgrade legs, it looks shorter than it can be. if your reverse on of the knee joints and flip the hip direction, you'd gain about 2" in height with little effort. 
I think it looks a little more predatory this way, which is why I did that. still over twice the height of a dreadnought though!


----------

